# Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2018)

Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag
  Den 26. Mai 2018 sollten sich Kinder und Jugendliche rot im Kalender anstreichen. Denn an diesem Tag hat Barsch-Alarm-Betreiber Johannes Dietel einen See mit Forellenbesatz im Angelpark Magdeburg gemietet. Neben den Salmoniden kommen auch Barsche, Zander, Karpfen & Co vor. Perfekt, denn an verschiedenen Plätzen werden Euch von Experten verschiedene Methoden erklärt. 

  Jeder Teilnehmer erhält außerdem ein Starter-Paket mit Kappe und Ködern. 






  Anmeldung per E-Mail unter info@barsch-alarm.de (Stichwort „Jugendangeltag“ – bitte Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben und auf Antwort warten). Kosten: 20 Euro inklusive Starterpaket und Tombola-Los. Wenn ein Elternteil mitangeln möchte, gibt es Kombikarten für einen Erwachsenen und ein Kind für 35 Euro. 
  Los geht es um 9, Veranstaltungsende ist 18 Uhr. 

  Die gefangenen Fische werden zusammen gegrillt und bei netten Gesprächen verspeist. Ein Überschuss kommt der Kinderkrebsstiftung zugute. Alle Infos auf: www.barsch-alarm.de


----------



## silverfish (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Der Kommerz lässt grüßen !


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Der Kommerz lässt grüßen !



Na und?

Ich finde es gut, wenn die Kids ans Angeln heran geführt werden, egal wie und vom wem, selbst wenn es vom mir unsympathischen J. Dietel ist!
Dieser aber wohl, gerade bei den jüngeren Anglern, eine große Gefolgschaft hat.
Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

20€ für Angeln und Kinderbetreuung ist imho ein Schnäppchen und der Überschuss geht an die Kinderkrebsstifung. Das wird bestimmt eine tolle Veranstaltungen.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Bin auch auf Barsch-Alarm angemeldet und habe in dem Vorbereitungsthread schon vor einiger Zeit mitgelesen.
Außer dem Angelparkbetreiber verdient da wohl niemand dran.
BA Member spenden Köder für die Tombola, Sponsoren wurden gesucht und darüber weitere Preise und Geräte für die Kid's beschafft.
Finde die Idee ebenfalls grundsätzlich gut, soll halt Kinder zum Angel führen, in einer Zeit wo Gemeinden "Schnupperangeln" aus Angst vor P€TA aus dem Programm nehmen, müssen andere Kanäle gesucht werden um Kinder das Angeln näher zu bringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> in einer Zeit wo Gemeinden "Schnupperangeln" aus Angst vor P€TA aus dem Programm nehmen, müssen andere Kanäle gesucht werden um Kinder das Angeln näher zu bringen.



Und hiermit will man den Veganfaschos auch gleich die Chance auf eine eventuelle Anzeige nehmen:



> Die gefangenen Fische werden zusammen gegrillt und bei netten Gesprächen verspeist.



So muss eine solche Veranstaltung laufen, bzw. enden!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Der Kommerz lässt grüßen !


Erst nachdenken, dann meckern.
Denn bei 20€ in einer Anlage, da verdient beim besten willen keiner. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn man Caps und Köder dazu bekommt.

Das ist einfach eine tolle Veranstaltung für Kinder, von denen es mehrere geben müsste.

In dem Sinne #6


----------



## silverfish (25. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Ja ja , kann nur meckern der Silverfish !:q

Mann Ihr Ignoranten ! Die Praktiken bezüglich eines Treffens von diesem Herrn sind hinreichend bekannt !
Wenn sich vor Jahren Barschalarm User ganz zwanglos getroffen haben ,war oben benannter Herr nie dabei .
Da gab es ja auch nix zu verdienen !!!
Und Knolle ,ich hab schon geangelt und Jugendarbeit gemacht ,als Du noch ein lustvoller Gedanke im Rückenmark Deines Erzeugers wars warst !
So ,jetzt können sich alle Mietmäuler auf mich stürzen.
Petri Heil und strammes Seil !


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn sich vor Jahren Barschalarm User ganz zwanglos getroffen haben ,war oben benannter Herr nie dabei .
> Da gab es ja auch nix zu verdienen !!!


Und was hat dies mit diesem Event zu tun? 
Wem schadet dieses Event, weshalb du es dermaßen kritisierst? Und vor allem wie schadet es? 
Den Kids wohl kaum, denn die werden einen tollen Tag haben.

Da können Jugendliche zu dem Event kommen und können für 20€ angeln, bekommen Beratung von (teils bekannten) Anglern und ein Starterpaket mit Kappe und Köder. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier, ganz gleich ob Herr Dietel dabei ist oder nicht.

Den Punkt mit der Kritik verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht. Darfst uns aber gerne aufklären.



silverfish schrieb:


> Mann Ihr Ignoranten !
> [...]
> Und Knolle ,ich hab schon geangelt und Jugendarbeit gemacht ,als Du noch ein lustvoller Gedanke im Rückenmark Deines Erzeugers wars warst !


Nichts für ungut, aber welchen Grund hast du, derart abwertend zu sein?

Mit deiner Lebenserfahrung/deinem Alter zu punkten, zeugt nicht gerade von Niveau oder Intellekt. Du solltest lieber mit Argumenten und nicht mit deiner Lebenserfahrung argumentieren. Denn Lebenserfahrung ist kein Torschlagargument. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn man anderen alles madig machen muss.

In dem Sinne: Ich wünsche dennoch allen stramme Leinen und den Jugendlichen einen tollen und unvergesslichen Angeltag


----------



## Wingsuiter (26. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Die Praktiken bezüglich eines Treffens von diesem Herrn sind hinreichend bekannt !
> Wenn sich vor Jahren Barschalarm User ganz zwanglos getroffen haben ,war oben benannter Herr nie dabei .
> Da gab es ja auch nix zu verdienen !!!



Und wo ist das Problem ob der Dietel da ist oder nicht?
 Ich kann ihn selbst nicht gut leiden, finde die Aktion aber durchaus gut.
 Die Kinder werden auf jeden Fall was lernen, ob von ihm persönlich oder von anderen Teamanglern ist doch unwesentlich und Spaß werden sie auch auf jeden Fall haben.
 Und bei 20€ inkl. Kappe, Köder und Fisch bleibt wohl definitiv nichts bei den Herren hängen.
 Wobei die Gewinne noch an die Krebsaktion gehen.
 Man kann auch alles schlecht und kaputt reden#q


----------



## Andal (26. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Wenn es einen nicht anmacht, dann muss man ja auch nicht hingehen. Oder liegt es vielleicht daran, dass man dort nur einer unter vielen wäre, die auch wissen, wo bei einer Angelrute vorne und hinten ist?


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Mann Ihr Ignoranten ! Die Praktiken bezüglich eines Treffens von diesem Herrn sind hinreichend bekannt !


Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen.
In dem besagten Forum ist man stark auf eine Marke fixiert, auf seine Marke.
Und so lange man hochwertiges Tackle seiner Marke oder der seiner Werbepartner favorisiert ist man gerne gesehen, aber wehe du schreibst mal das es günstigere und bessere Marken gibt.
Da bist du schnell gesperrt als dir lieb ist 

Aber bei diesem Event geht es darum Kinder oder Kids ans angeln zu führen und dabei soll es sowas von egal sein ob er dabei Werbung macht oder nicht.
Die Kids sollen ihren Spaß haben und gut ist es.


----------



## AFE (26. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Tolle Aktion aller Beteiligten! Bin gespannt wieviele Kids den Weg zum Treffen finden und freue mich schon auf den Bericht. 

Werde mal nachfragen, ob köderspenden noch angenommen werden.


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> [...]
> Mit deiner Lebenserfahrung/deinem Alter zu punkten, zeugt nicht gerade von Niveau oder Intellekt. Du solltest lieber mit Argumenten und nicht mit deiner Lebenserfahrung argumentieren. Denn Lebenserfahrung ist kein Torschlagargument. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn man anderen alles madig machen muss.
> [...]


OT und auf niemanden im speziellen bezogen: Respekt vor dem Alter (allein) ist eben nicht der goldene Weg - bei manchen bedeutet es nur, dass sie schon länger ignorant sind. 

Die Veranstaltung find ich ganz OK - würde nicht hingehen, aber eben auch nicht dagegen stänkern.


----------



## silverfish (28. April 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

[Edit Mod: Bitte kein Offtopic]


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Veranstaltung fand statt, wen es interessiert, hier gibt es einen Bericht mit Bilder zur Veranstaltung.
 Am Ende gab es einen 300,-€ Überschuss, der an eine Kinderkrebsklinik gespendet wurde.

 Ich war nicht dabei, für einen Tage Angeln mit Jugendlichen waren mir ca. 1200 Km am Tag einfach zu viel. Für mich liest sich das aber sehr schön, solche Veranstaltungen sollten viel häufiger stattfinden.

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/ba-jugendangeltag-ein-voller-erfolg/


----------



## thanatos (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Der Kommerz lässt grüßen !



#c ja so isset nu mal - Profi = Profit = mit einer eigentlich
 für die Allgemeinheit unwichtigen Fertigkeit Geld zu verdienen.( ob Fußball ,Tennis ,Golf oder sonst was )
 Trotzdem eine gute (Werbe-) Veranstaltung und für die 
 Teilnehmer ein schönes Erlebnis . #6
 Nun kommt aber das ABER    - wenn sie dann später mit ihrem teuren hochmodernen Gerödel an einem Natursee stehen und ihr Smart-Phon fragen " warum fangen die alten Säcke mit ihren antiquierten Gerümpel und wir nüscht  ;+;+
 sind die Fische hier zurückgeblieben oder watt  ;+ :q


----------



## saza (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

Wenn ich das hier alles lese, wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, wenn kaum einer was für die Kids macht. Es ist völlig egal ob Profi oder nicht.  Johannes hat etwas gemacht, was ihr Nörgelköppe nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Bums, Ende, Aus.
Seht zu, dass ihr die Kinder ans Angeln bekommt.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn sich vor Jahren Barschalarm User ganz zwanglos getroffen haben ,war oben benannter Herr nie dabei .


Wusste er vielleicht, dass du Stimmungskanone dabei bist? |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*



saza schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier alles lese, wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, wenn kaum einer was für die Kids macht. Es ist völlig egal ob Profi oder nicht.  Johannes hat etwas gemacht, was ihr Nörgelköppe nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Bums, Ende, Aus.
> Seht zu, dass ihr die Kinder ans Angeln bekommt.




So sieht es aus Saza! Machen und nicht nur vor dem PC das Haar in der Suppe suchen und eine ANGELVERANSTALTUNG für Kids schlecht reden/ schreiben! Alleine der Wille zählt, Kinder für das Angeln durch aktives ANGELN zu gewinnen. Nachwuchs ist wichtig! 

Ich plane ja auch noch eine Veranstaltung und werde zeitnah dazu etwas veröffentlichen. MACHEN halt...
Und ich denke mit Dir Saza werde ich sicherlich einen Unterstützer finden #6. Mehr Infos bekommst Du bald eh, ob Du willst oder nicht. bist nämlich in meiner Liste schon gesetzt :q:q


----------



## mefofänger (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lernen von den Profis – Barsch-Alarm-Jugendangeltag*

manchmal wird mir das schlecht gerede und der neid(oder was auch immer) einiger angler hier echt zuviel. #d


----------

